# Help, looking to cut on my logo which is on illustrator on my rolland stika cutter



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Machine i have is a rolland stika sx-15 which came with Dr. Stika PLUS Software.

I can happily cut out letters and shapes etc through the software Dr.Stika but i have a problem.

I want to be able to cut out unique shapes in particular first of all, i have my businesses logo on adobe illustrator CS5.

So im either looking to link illustrator with my cutter 

OR

to be able to copy the logo over from illustrator to Dr.Stika.

Any questions just ask.

All help much appreciated!

Many thanks,

Kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Save your design as a black and white bitmap.

Open Dr Stika and use the import function.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

was the design created in Illustrator? just because its in Illustrator does not mean its full vector , if your cutter requires full vector artwork. You can save vector artwork combined with bitmap/jpeg/png artwork and save it as an .ai file but that doesn't mean its a vector.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> was the design created in Illustrator? just because its in Illustrator does not mean its full vector , if your cutter requires full vector artwork. You can save vector artwork combined with bitmap/jpeg/png artwork and save it as an .ai file but that doesn't mean its a vector.


Thanks for the origional reply and ill give it ago

regarding this post, a companyt created the logo for me and i recieved it in many formats, which format dshould i look to use please?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> Save your design as a black and white bitmap.
> 
> Open Dr Stika and use the import function.


how would i save it as this please?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Little update, i clicked exporting as black and white bitmap by doing the following:


File>Export>Save as type>Bitmap>Color Model>Bitmap.


Then tried to open in DR Stika and still get unexpected file format. (although the logo when i exported it just looks like a little image icon)

What can i do please?

Is there anything i had to do to the image first of all?

thanks and please help


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> Then tried to open in DR Stika and still get unexpected file format. (although the logo when i exported it just looks like a little image icon)
> 
> What can i do please?


Did you try and OPEN it in Stika or IMPORT it into Stika? For a bitmap (BMP) file you have to use the import feature.

You will have the best results with a B/W or Grayscale bitmap file. Stika is not fond of 256 color or greater bitmaps.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Blue92 said:


> Did you try and OPEN it in Stika or IMPORT it into Stika? For a bitmap (BMP) file you have to use the import feature.


@ Blue Stika can read (BMP) files.. that's cool!! can it read vector? 

Simpson did state there were other formats given..


@Simpson what other formats were you given?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> Did you try and OPEN it in Stika or IMPORT it into Stika? For a bitmap (BMP) file you have to use the import feature.
> 
> You will have the best results with a B/W or Grayscale bitmap file. Stika is not fond of 256 color or greater bitmaps.


On illustrator i clicked import which saved it as a bmp i believe.

Then i went on dr. stika, and clicked open and clicked the file that had been created.

Is this right?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> @ Blue Stika can read (BMP) files.. that's cool!! can it read vector?
> 
> Simpson did state there were other formats given..
> 
> ...


Ill get this info although i really want to know how to get illustrator images to dr.stika to cut it. I ask this so i can create my own designs on illustrator then send to dr.stika and cut.

Theres many formats to save as on illustrator but which one :/

thanks


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

> Theres many formats to save as on illustrator but which one :


Reduce the image to a B/W or gray scale and save as a bitmap (BMP) file. Then use the Stiak IMPORT function. Use a different file name to make it easy to remember.


My version of Stika (ver 2.2) "OPEN"s only Stika STX files.

The only graphic file type listed for "IMPORT" is BMP.

It does allow you to use Copy and Paste from inside other application such as Corel.

Try selecting all in Iillustrator, copying and then pasting into Stika.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> @ Blue Stika can read (BMP) files.. that's cool!! can it read vector?


It will import BMP only and it has to be a fairly simple BMP, ie: B/W or 16 bit or lower grayscale. I've had it puke on 256 color bitmaps.

You can most likely copy and paste vector stuff. I just tried from a Corel CDR file and it worked fine.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My 1st thought was that your logo is a complex multi colour vector file....If so, you will probably have to do some work to make it cut-ready.....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> My 1st thought was that your logo is a complex multi colour vector file....If so, you will probably have to do some work to make it cut-ready.....


 3 color Corel:









Cut and pasted to Stika:
The curves are not ragged in the actual file and would cut fine.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you make it a cut ready file 1st?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Brilliant, i did the import > file as recommended and its opened in Stika 

Does this mean if i create a design on illustrator.
Then go:

File>Export>Save as type>Bitmap>Color Model>Bitmap

Then on dr.stika, click import and import the file created.

Will this work for everything then?

Coloured files and all or what?

As my logo is currently black and white.

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So you are creating vector artwork, saving at as a bitmap and then converting it back to vector?....Does not seem like the best workflow to me.....Does you cutter software not accept any vector files?....


----------



## BeCreative (Jul 2, 2011)

Quick question... For you all with the Roland stika, what do you guys think of it? I am about to buy a vynal cutter and Im not sure what one I am going to buy. Any suggestions??


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Probably a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. 

With that three color example, how could you cut it like that, and it still look like that? Wouldn't it just all be one color if cut as one file? Wouldn't you need to break it apart into three separate files and cut using three different color vinyls, and then try and layer it to achieve that look?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just did some reading and you should be able to import ai. directly into Cut Studio....Try saving your files as ai. 8.0......


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies

Its not cutstudio im using, its dr stika and illustrator

thanks

Royster, BITMAP as dr stika SX format or somethijng are the only ones dr stika accepts.

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What version of Illustrator are you using?....

With your vector file open in Illustrator use FILE > Save For Web Devices....When that window opens, click Image Size tab...Set percent to 417%...In the Preset section select jpm & maximum....Then save file to your desktop.....Find the file on your desktop and change the extension from .jpg to .bmp You should not be able to import file into Dr Stika.....If it is the wrong size, you can re-size in Dr. Stika....As far as I can tell you have to do each colour separately....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

royster13 said:


> What version of Illustrator are you using?....
> 
> With your vector file open in Illustrator use FILE > Save For Web Devices....When that window opens, click Image Size tab...Set percent to 417%...In the Preset section select jpm & maximum....Then save file to your desktop.....Find the file on your desktop and change the extension from .jpg to .bmp You should not be able to import file into Dr Stika.....If it is the wrong size, you can re-size in Dr. Stika....As far as I can tell you have to do each colour separately....



Is this to get the drawing into stika?

If so, ive already found out how to do that.

Although few problems such as some parts of the logo dont cut and others are cut a little too straight when they shoudl be curved?

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The bmp files have to be 300dpi for best results......In one of your early posts I thought you said some of the lines were jagged.....Having a larger file to work from might improve your results......


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

When can i choose the 300?

When exporting it from illustrator or?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

ive just gone file export on illustrator with the logo opened, saved as logo.bmp

Then a rasterize options opens,

color mode is set to Bitmap but then theres resolution.;

was at screen 72ppl
but theres also medium at 150ppl and high at 300ppl??

Or am i off tracks?>

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When you export via Illustrator and select bmp, it should bring up a menu call "Rasterize Options"....You select it there....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> ive just gone file export on illustrator with the logo opened, saved as logo.bmp
> 
> Then a rasterize options opens,
> 
> ...


is this right then?

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes I think you are on the right track....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Many thanks for your and everyones help.

I recut after setting to 300 which seems to cut a lot neater and all the way through on the entire vinyl.

many thanks


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> With that three color example, how could you cut it like that, and it still look like that? Wouldn't it just all be one color if cut as one file? Wouldn't you need to break it apart into three separate files and cut using three different color vinyls, and then try and layer it to achieve that look?


It's all in a single file.

In Dr. Stika I'd delete the "off" color objects and cut the first color vinyl. Use CTRL Z to undelete the what I had deleted, change colors in the cutter and repeat with the second color and so on.

Doing 90% of my work now in GCC with so I just cut by specifying the color layer to cut. Makes life a little easier but not really much faster. 

You then can either pre-assemble the separate colors and apply as a single piece or assemble it as you are applying it to the final product. This graphic is part of a sign package for a van. I added registration marks before cutting and we assembled as it was applied to the van.

[media]http://corvettepics.net/images/perfauto.jpg[/media]With this one I pre-assembled the car# and class letters but the hood logo assembled as it was applied.

[media]http://www.corvettepics.net/gallery/d/7691-3/frontview.jpg[/media]


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> It's all in a single file.
> 
> In Dr. Stika I'd delete the "off" color objects and cut the first color vinyl. Use CTRL Z to undelete the what I had deleted, change colors in the cutter and repeat with the second color and so on.
> 
> ...


both look amazing, thanks for that.

When you refer to deleteing the off color, are you meaning when a design has 3 or so colours and your looking to cut them all different colours?

thanks


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> When you refer to deleteing the off color, are you meaning when a design has 3 or so colours and your looking to cut them all different colours?
> 
> thanks


Yep. In Stika if I wanted to cut the black I'd select and delete everything except the black and then cut it. Then load gray material, delete the not gray items and so on.

Great Cut lets you assign a color to each object and then cut only that color. Keeps you from having to delete and restore the "off" colors before cutting.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> Yep. In Stika if I wanted to cut the black I'd select and delete everything except the black and then cut it. Then load gray material, delete the not gray items and so on.
> 
> Great Cut lets you assign a color to each object and then cut only that color. Keeps you from having to delete and restore the "off" colors before cutting.


thanks for that, i understand how the different colours you use to cut different colours of the vinyl, then add them together.

But how do you get the different colours in the first place?
Could you buy graphics with different colours done etc ( as im looking to cut graphics for vehicles etc )

what do ya recon?

many thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

With good software like Great Cut, when you open the file, the same colours you have in your Illustrator will be represented in Great Cut.....Frankly I think I would pull out my hair if I had to work with the software and workflow you are using.....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> But how do you get the different colours in the first place?
> Could you buy graphics with different colours done etc ( as im looking to cut graphics for vehicles etc )
> 
> what do ya recon?
> ...


I'm not sure what you are asking. We create quite a few of the graphics we use and in others you just use Corel or whatever you like to get the look the customer wants.

You then just use the correct color vinyl and you're done.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> With good software like Great Cut, when you open the file, the same colours you have in your Illustrator will be represented in Great Cut.....Frankly I think I would pull out my hair if I had to work with the software and workflow you are using.....


Same with Corel. 

It's not really a big deal with Stika but it does help to have a color print out nearby when deleting the off colors to make sure you don't lose track of what object is what color.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies.

I mean i have no idea how to do any of this in stika.

Would i purchase a graphic with different colours so that in stika, i would delete them all but one, the do it for the next colour etc.. Or would i personally have to add the colours to the graphic to do this?

How is this done in stika as im still rather new to stika?

thanks,


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

royster13 said:


> With good software like Great Cut, when you open the file, the same colours you have in your Illustrator will be represented in Great Cut.....Frankly I think I would pull out my hair if I had to work with the software and workflow you are using.....


One other thing, how much is Great Cut likely to cost and can it be linked with a roland stika sx-15? Just wondering.

many thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I doubt Great Cut would work with your Stika.....But it is 200.00 by itself or is included with a GCC Expert 24 which runs about 450.00.....The Stika is a "hobby" cutter and you are trying to do stuff that appears to be beyond it's capabilities.....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I doubt Great Cut would work with your Stika.....But it is 200.00 by itself or is included with a GCC Expert 24 which runs about 450.00.....The Stika is a "hobby" cutter and you are trying to do stuff that appears to be beyond it's capabilities.....


Thank you for the reply.

Are you talking pounds or USD?

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

US $s....Sorry to say cutters in the UK seem way more money than in North America....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah ive just had a look and quoted 550 Pounds so thats like 900-1000$ :O

thanks


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I doubt Great Cut would work with your Stika.....


 
It won't, or more accurate to say it won't output my SX-12. Chances are it will NOT work with the SX-15.



simpson7647 said:


> Would i purchase a graphic with different colours so that in stika, i would delete them all but one, the do it for the next colour etc.. Or would i personally have to add the colours to the graphic to do this?


Stika displays in black and white. All you do is cut the different sections of the graphic in the color vinyl you want to use for that portion.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> ​
> It won't, or more accurate to say it won't output my SX-12. Chances are it will NOT work with the SX-15.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply.

So your not able to change colours of parts of the graphic on stika so that you can delete all but one colour, then cut, then do the next colour etc?

thanks


----------



## Luminous1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I need help also..I have a roland gx 24 and use roland cutstudio...almost anything that I copy and paste works fine in Roland but my question is cant we just copy and paste rather than all this format headache?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Luminous1 said:


> I need help also..I have a roland gx 24 and use roland cutstudio...almost anything that I copy and paste works fine in Roland but my question is cant we just copy and paste rather than all this format headache?


You replied to a post from 4 years ago asking for help. You should start a new thread. You would have better luck.


----------



## Luminous1 (Jul 20, 2014)

How do i start a new thread? I have tried finding it for a while..im on mobile now


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Luminous1 said:


> How do i start a new thread? I have tried finding it for a while..im on mobile now


There is a section of the forum titled "Vinyl Cutters (Plotters) & Transfer". Go to that section and hit the "Post New Thread" button. There is a "Post New Thread" button in each section.


----------

